# weekend with my girl



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

spent the weekend at a trial in Olds alberta, it started out a bit rocky, in the first event Jackpot knocked bars all over the place, I wondered what has happened she is usually such a great jumper, turns out we haven't trained much on grass... let alone wet grass lol I figured it out pretty quick and by the next round we had done a few practice jumps to let her get it sorted out, she was much better for the rest of the weekend only one bar down which was my fault  we ended up having a blast it was her first time in Advanced and the only mistakes were made by me ( as usual ) lol I love this dog so much and am looking forward to the road ahead http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ture47906-my-weekend-agility-love-my-girl.jpg


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sounds like a fun weekend, great pics to, like the jumping/tongue hanging out one. What surface do you usually train on? We use some kind of rubber mats at the training facility, my dogs have never worked on grass either.


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

we have been training inside horse arenas on a sand dirt mix so it is quite different footing I love the outdoor show venues for pictures  but think I prefer the indoor shows so we dont have to worry what the weather decides to do. I have never run on the mats in a trial what do you think of them? I would also like to try the astro turf stuff


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never competed on the mats, we've only trained on them. I took agility courses, beginner and intermediate. The trainers encouraged me to try them, and it was fun, but It wasn't Tukes thing. She only gets excited over fetch and at times the flirt pole.


----------

